# Que hace cuando no hay que hacer



## pip (Jul 29, 2011)

bueno gente ese es el tema que hacer cuando no hay nada que hacer osea yo me dedico a otra cosa por ejemplo albanileria trabajo en un mercado ago electronica lo basico con 555 4017b y eso hice una luces para el auto haora nose que hacer quiero aprender mas de electronica pero la verdad que viendo circuitos solo son de amplificadores cosa que ya hise uno y me falta un ventilador nomas haora ya nose estoy re al pepe  me gusta mucho los juegos de luces para ponercelas a las cosas y ir aprendiendo ya que yo no estudio este hermoso mundo de la electronica sino que es mas un hooby y bueno aver ustedes que arian en mi caso tenia pensado hacer una radio de fm aver que onda pero como digo me gustan los juegos de luces pero me gustaria para tunnear el auto que juegos de luces recomendarian ya le puces del coche fantastico atras en los barrales y quedaron re piola pero ya nose que mas hacerle en el sentido de luces  bue eso y disculpen si molesta este post y si este post no tiene vida bueno nose algo are queria empesar a programar en pic pero nose si el aparto para los pic se compran o los puedo hacer yo si es asi me pasan algun esquema para hacerlo y asi empesar con los pic ya que por lo visto se pueden hacer muchas cosas con los pic  en el sentido de luces


----------



## Uro (Ago 4, 2011)

Buen Tema.,, Yo me dedico a Procastinar.


----------



## malto (Ago 6, 2011)

Yo cuando no hay nada que hacer..duermo


----------



## Helminto G. (Ago 6, 2011)

un libro no viene mal


luces pues como te imaginas tu auto, comiensa por eso y luego planteas el problema y tendras luces a tu gusto y no como te indican un par de diagramitas



(por otro lado unas audiorritmicas te pueden interesar)


----------



## Imzas (Ago 7, 2011)

salir a caminar y conversar con personas agradables o hacerle cariños a un animalito hacen que te relajes. Tambien se puede salira a andar en bicicleta, sano deporte, que no te cansa tanto como correr, puedes llegar mas lejos y sientes una especie de euforia y libertad, esta "terapia" se recomienda en casos de depresion leve o severa.


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2011)

Helminto G. dijo:


> un libro no viene mal
> 
> 
> luces pues como te imaginas tu auto, comiensa por eso y luego planteas el problema y tendras luces a tu gusto y no como te indican un par de diagramitas
> ...




999 vas necesitar un display de 7 seg. mas en el próximo mensaje, 


Generalmente programo en mi tiempo libre o leo, pocas cosas prácticas estoy haciendo en éste último tiempo.


----------



## Uro (Ago 7, 2011)

A qué llaman tiempo libre?

Para mí el tiempo libre es el tiempo que necesito para dejar funcional  mi taller cuando me llega un trabajo nuevo. Por lo regular casi nunca lo consigo. 

El tiempo libre es lo más curioso que conozco... Siempre va en cuenta regresiva.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2011)

Me dedico a divagar por la red.. aprendiendo desde el mundo onirico hasta entender que es una supercuerda...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Acá la paso escribiendo en el foro, Ahhh, miren! Como ahora... Que cosas ¿No?

XD
Saludos al foro!


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 22, 2011)

Juega muchos videojuegos, o leer, o jugar videojuegos, o vagabundear en internet, o jugar videojuegos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

¿FPS?
Half Life?


----------



## Nosoyyo (Ago 23, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Half Life?


ojalá y me lo soportara, me la paso jugando tantos juegos caigan en mis manos, soy bueno en eso


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 23, 2011)

La saga de Half Life es la Cúspide de los FPS. 
XD

Saludos!


----------



## weimarvillarreal (Sep 10, 2011)

hola pip si quieres armar un juego de luces programable con un pic puedes encontrar ayuda en la comunidad del pic alli encontraras aorietacion sobre el programa a cargar para realizar un juego de luces


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2011)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Me dedico a divagar por la red.. aprendiendo desde el mundo onirico hasta entender que es una supercuerda...


 
a este le dijeron que le ponian una supercuerda, que se quede tranquilo.
super-cuerda es la que te salva 
pero abajo estaba el super coco....


----------

